# My first HP batch stain stick/Laundry soap bar



## doolittle (Jul 12, 2008)

I just finished my first HP batch it is a stain stick/laundry soap bar.  I just poured it an couldn't wait to take a picture.  So here it is.  I will take more pictures when it has set up.  And ready to cut.  My camera doesn't take real good pictures.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm totally excited to hear your results!  What was your recipe (if you don't mind me asking!)??  I think my next project is going to be laundry soap...hmmm....I need more hours in the day! :shock:


----------



## doolittle (Jul 14, 2008)

16 oz veg. shortening
8 oz palm or cocoanut oil
2 tbsp borax (add to lye/water)
1/4 cup ammonia (add at light trace)
1/4 cup ugar ( addslowly to lye/water)
1 1/2 oz Orange EO
3.27 oz lye
9.1 oz water
Just moisen the end an apply it directly to stain.

I have been making laundry soap for months now.  It's fun


----------



## digit (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this with us, Doolittle!!

May I ask, why do you use sugar? 

Digit


----------



## doolittle (Jul 14, 2008)

Honestly, Because I am very new at this, and that is what the recipe I got said.  I didn't want to change change it.  Cause I am so new at this I was afraid I would mess it up it if I changed the recipe.  That's why I used sugar.

Kathy


----------



## digit (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay.......I thought maybe it was the secret ingredient.     I am thinking hard on trying some out.

I think sugar is mostly for bubbles. I have an HE machine and the formulations for the detergant is low suds because of it. Like the difference between dishwashing soap and automatic dishwasher soap.

Trust me........do not use sub dishwashing soap, not even a little bit, if you run out of automatic dishwasher soap.    

Digit


----------



## doolittle (Jul 15, 2008)

No I will not use for my dishwasher.  When I do a load of laundry with my homemade laundry soap.  I take a potateo peeler an shave a small amout off a bar an add it.  I have not noticed it had many suds.  But I just use a little in each load.  It appears to me to boost the cleaning agents in my laundry soap.  I can tell a difference.   (But that might just be me) lol.  An I didn't use the whole amount of sugar either.  I probably only use 1/2 of what the recipe called for.  Cause I ran out of sugar.  Thanks for the advise.


----------

